# Desktop Themes zurücksetzen



## G-Protector (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wisst ihr zufällig, wie ich die mein Desktop Theme auf das normale zurücksetzen kann? Denn ich mach grad eine HP mit Dreamweaver, aber die Farben von diesem Desktop Theme bringen mich durcheinander...

Danke schonmal für's lesen...


----------



## Robert Steichele (28. Januar 2004)

Eigenschaften des Desktops und dann unter Designs Windows Standard auswählen.


----------



## G-Protector (29. Januar 2004)

*Danke!*

Danke für deine Hilfe! Habs jetzt umgestellt.


----------

